# indirekte Rede



## dubitans

In diesem Thread werden drei aufeinanderfolgende Sätze gepostet:

Satz 1: _Nach Informationen der britischen Zeitung "The Guardian" würden Arbeiter, die vor allem aus Nepal kommen, wie moderne Sklaven behandelt._

Satz 2: _Sie müssten unter unmenschlichen Bedingungen arbeiten._

Satz 3: _Vielen seien die Pässe weggenommen worden und sie würden seit Monaten nicht bezahlt._


Ich halte den Konjunktiv in 2 & 3 für wohlbegründet (indirekte Rede). 
In Satz 1 erscheint er mir zweifelhaft. Geht es nur mir so?


----------



## Nebenbei

dubitans said:


> In diesem Thread werden drei aufeinanderfolgende Sätze gepostet:
> 
> Satz 1: _Nach Informationen der britischen Zeitung "The Guardian" würden Arbeiter, die vor allem aus Nepal kommen, wie moderne Sklaven behandelt._
> 
> Satz 2: _Sie müssten unter unmenschlichen Bedingungen arbeiten._
> 
> Satz 3: _Vielen seien die Pässe weggenommen worden und sie würden seit Monaten nicht bezahlt._
> 
> 
> Ich halte den Konjunktiv in 2 & 3 für wohlbegründet (indirekte Rede).
> In Satz 1 erscheint er mir zweifelhaft. Geht es nur mir so?



Meiner Meinung nach ist er falsch. 

_Laut, nach Angaben von, nach Informationen von, gemäss, seiner Ansicht/Meinung nach etc _verlangen Indiaktiv. Leider wird das in der heutigen Medienwelt immer weniger eingehalten.


----------



## dubitans

Danke!


----------



## Liam Lew's

Ich stimme ebenfalls zu, dass dieser Satz falsch ist. Er klingt auch ziemlich komisch, so als wäre es eine zweite Wiedergabe der Informationen.


----------



## Glockenblume

Ich stimme überein, dass _werden_ die natürlichere Form ist.
Aber könnte mit dem Konjunktiv _würden_ nicht gemeint sein, das der Textautor die Aussage, die er zitiert, in Frage stellt?


----------



## manfy

Glockenblume said:


> Aber könnte mit dem Konjunktiv _würden_ nicht gemeint sein, das der Textautor die Aussage, die er zitiert, in Frage stellt?


Dies ist zwar möglich aber in diesem Fall eher unwahrscheinlich.
Alle Sätze sind stilistisch - wie auch rechtlich - einwandfrei und in diesem Fall ist der rechtliche Standpunkt ausschlaggebend. 
Indirekte Rede ist normalerweise kein wortwörtliches Zitat, sondern eine sinngemäße Umformung einer Aussage eines Dritten. Da "The Guardian" eine englische Zeitung ist, kann es sich hier also bestenfalls um eine direkte Übersetzung handeln und damit können Übersetzungs- oder Interpretationsfehler nie ausgeschlossen werden. 

Anwendung des Konjunktivs schützt den deutschen Autor und dessen Zeitung vor Rechtsklagen.
Wäre Satz 1 im Indikativ, dann müsste die Aussage von "The Guardian" als verbindliche Aussage verstanden werden (zumindest laut Behauptung des deutschen Autors) - und derartiges ist immer gefährlich im heutigen Medienbusiness.

Diese OP ist jedoch ein sehr gutes Beispiel, um die Wichtigkeit des Konjunktivs zu illustrieren - auch heute noch!
Satz 2+3 sind uneingeleitete indirekte Rede und die Tatsache der indirekten Rede wird einzig durch den Konjunktiv angezeigt. Wären sie im Indikativ, dann könnten sie vom Leser als Behauptungen des deutschen Autors missverstanden werden. 
Bei eingeleiteter indirekter Rede (Er sagte,.../Laut XY.../etc) ist der Indikativ erlaubt (aber sicherlich NICHT zwingend erforderlich), weil der Einleitungssatz die indirekte Rede als solche markiert.


----------



## Dan2

dubitans said:


> Satz 1: _Nach Informationen der britischen Zeitung "The Guardian"  würden Arbeiter, die vor allem aus Nepal kommen, wie moderne Sklaven  behandelt._
> 
> In Satz 1 erscheint er mir zweifelhaft. Geht es nur mir so?





Nebenbei said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist er falsch.





Liam Lew's said:


> Ich stimme ebenfalls zu, dass dieser Satz falsch ist.


Dies möchte ich besser verstehen.
Sagen wir mal, das Smith Reporter bei "The Guardian" ist.  Wo, in dieser Reihe von Sätzen, wird der Konjunktiv falsch?
_1. Smith sagte, England sei bereit..._ (korrekt, glaube ich)
_2. Smith schrieb, England sei bereit...
3. Smith schrieb in "The Guardian", England sei bereit...
4. Laut Smith sei England bereit...
5. Laut Smith in "The Guardian" sei England bereit...
6. Nach Informationen in "The Guardian" sei England bereit..._ (falsch, würdet Ihr sagen, glaube ich, weil dieser Satz ganz ähnlich dem ursprünglichen ist)


----------



## ablativ

Nebenbei said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist er falsch.
> 
> _Laut, nach Angaben von, nach Informationen von, gemäss, seiner Ansicht/Meinung nach etc _verlangen Indiaktiv. Leider wird das in der heutigen Medienwelt immer weniger eingehalten.



So ist es: 


> Nach „entsprechend“, „gemäß“, „laut“, „nach“, „zufolge“ und nach dem Konnektor „wie“ wird
> der Indikativ gebraucht.
> (Deutsche Presseagentur, dpa):
> „Die Wisent AG ist wieder in die Gewinnzone zurückgekehrt.“
> Laut dpa ist die Wisent AG wieder in die Gewinnzone zurückgekehrt.
> Wie dpa meldete, ist die Wisent AG wieder in die Gewinnzone
> zurückgekehrt.


aus: Forum Wirtschaftsdeutsch

Da die Aussagen 2 und 3 nicht durch Kommas vom ersten Satz (der im Indikativ stehen muss) abgetrennt sind, sondern als eigenständige Sätze agieren, halte ich dort den Konjunktiv für angebracht, da ja nicht ganz sicher ist, ob sich diese Aussagen noch auf authentische Infomationen des "Guardian" beziehen.


> _
> 1. Smith sagte, England *sei* bereit... (korrekt, glaube ich)
> 2. Smith schrieb, England* sei* bereit...
> 3. Smith schrieb in "The Guardian", England *sei* bereit...
> 4. Laut Smith sei *ist *England bereit...
> 5. Laut Smith in "The Guardian" sei *ist *England bereit...
> 6. Nach Informationen in "The Guardian" sei *​ist* England bereit... (falsch, würdet Ihr sagen, glaube ich, weil dieser Satz ganz ähnlich dem ursprünglichen ist)_


 Dan2


----------



## manfy

ablativ said:


> Nach „entsprechend“, „gemäß“, „laut“, „nach“, „zufolge“ und nach dem Konnektor „wie“ wird
> der Indikativ gebraucht.


Interessant! Da habe ich noch nie davon gehört (aber dies ist nicht verwunderlich, ich bin nicht wirklich aktiv in der Linguistics-Szene!)
Rein von sprachlogischer Seite her bezweifle ich jedoch, dass ein Zwang von Indikativ nach diesen Partikeln grammatikalisch sinnvoll rechtfertigbar ist - es widerspricht dem Konzept der indirekten Rede und der Wiedergabe von (eventuell unbestätigten) Informationen aus dritter Hand!
Die explizite (grammatische) Erlaubnis für Indikativ - ja, jeglicher Zwang - nein!


----------



## ablativ

manfy said:


> Bei eingeleiteter indirekter Rede (Er sagte,... [...]) ist der Indikativ erlaubt (aber sicherlich NICHT zwingend erforderlich), weil der Einleitungssatz die indirekte Rede als solche markiert.



Eine solche Regel ist mir unbekannt. Bekannt hingegen ist mir, dass der Indikativ in der indirekten Rede stehen kann (nicht muss), wenn diese mit "dass" eingeleitet wird.

Also: Er sagte, er sei (Konj.I obligator.) krank.

Er sagte, dass er krank sei / ist. (Indikativ u. Konjunktiv möglich)


----------



## dubitans

dubitans said:


> Nach Informationen der britischen Zeitung "The Guardian" würden Arbeiter, die vor allem aus Nepal kommen, wie moderne Sklaven behandelt.





Glockenblume said:


> Aber könnte mit dem Konjunktiv würden nicht gemeint sein, das der Textautor die Aussage, die er zitiert, in Frage stellt?





manfy said:


> Dies ist zwar möglich aber in diesem Fall eher unwahrscheinlich.



Glockenblume und manfy halten für möglich, dass der Konjunktiv Zweifel aufseiten des Zitierenden ausdrückt. 

Nun bezieht sich diese Regel ja auf die Verwendung von K2 in indirekter Rede in Fällen, in denen er deshalb nicht geboten ist, weil K1 sich morphologisch vom Indikativ unterscheidet. In solchen Fällen wird K2 gewissermaßen ohne Not und absichtlich verwendet, um Zweifel auszudrücken.

Dieser Fall ist nun besonders interessant. K2 wird verwendet. Handelte es sich um indirekte Rede - was nicht der Fall ist -, so könnte K2 gar nicht Zweifel auszudrücken, da er mangels Unterscheidbarkeit von Indikativ und K1 a priori zu verwenden wäre.

Es handelt sich in gewisser Weise um "implizite indirekte Rede", für die der Indikativ vorgesehen ist. Hier steht nun die These im Raum, K2 könne Zweifel ausdrücken, nicht etwa weil er an die Stelle von K1 tritt - was hier nicht anwendbar ist-, sondern weil er statt des Indikativs verwendet wird (in einer Situation, in der Grammatiken offenbar den Indikativ als zwingend betrachten).

Ich schließe mich Glockenblume und manfy an. Vielleicht gibt's ja irgendwann die "K2 statt Indikativ in impliziter indirekter Rede"-Regel.


----------



## bearded

Die eventuelle Infragestellung der Aussage wäre bei Verwendung von ,,angeblich'' oder vom Zeitwort ,,sollen'' deutlicher gewesen. Irre ich mich?
Könnte der Satz ....,,sollen wie moderne Sklaven behandelt werden'' zum Missverständnis führen ?


----------



## lingpil

bearded man said:


> Die eventuelle Infragestellung der Aussage wäre bei Verwendung von ,,angeblich'' oder vom Zeitwort ,,sollen'' deutlicher gewesen. Irre ich mich?


Sehe ich genauso. "...sollen wie moderne Sklaven behandelt werden." ordne ich in die Kategorie "unbestätigte Behauptung" ein. Für mich ist es dann eine Art "Anklage", die noch ohne "Urteilsspruch" ist.
"...werden angeblich wie moderne Sklaven behandelt." und "...sollen angeblich wie moderne Sklaven behandelt werden." lösen bei mir die gleiche Wahrnehmung aus.


----------



## manfy

ablativ said:


> Eine solche Regel ist mir unbekannt. Bekannt hingegen ist mir, dass der Indikativ in der indirekten Rede stehen kann (nicht muss), wenn diese mit "dass" eingeleitet wird.
> 
> Also: Er sagte, er sei (Konj.I obligator.) krank.
> 
> Er sagte, dass er krank sei / ist. (Indikativ u. Konjunktiv möglich)


Sorry, dies war eine selbstgewählte Formulierung von mir und somit vielleicht missverständlich. Prinzipiell meinte ich die Regel, die du beschrieben hast.

Obwohl, ich muss sagen, mit "eingeleiteter indirekter Rede" meine ich nicht die Nebensatzeinleitung mit "dass", sondern generell die syntaktische Markierung von indirekter Rede, egal ob durch Hauptsatz/Nebensatzgefüge oder durch Worte wie "laut/nach/zufolge/..." 

Persönlich sehe ich keinen semantischen Unterschied zwischen Dans Varianten "Smith sagte, England sei..." und "Laut Smith sei England...".
Ergo, ich sehe keinerlei logisch erklärbaren Grund, warum das eine K1 und das andere Indikativ zwingend verlangen sollte!


----------



## bearded

lingpil said:


> Sehe ich genauso. "...sollen wie moderne Sklaven behandelt werden." ordne ich in die Kategorie "unbestätigte Behauptung" ein. Für mich ist es dann eine Art "Anklage", die noch ohne "Urteilsspruch" ist.
> "...werden angeblich wie moderne Sklaven behandelt." und "...sollen angeblich wie moderne Sklaven behandelt werden." lösen bei mir die gleiche Wahrnehmung aus.


Ich danke fuer diese Antwort, aber es bleibt mir ein Zweifel: wenn ich sage ,,nach Informationen der Zeitung...sollen die Arbeiter (ohne ,angeblich') wie Sklaven behandelt werden'' koennte man nicht verstehen, dass nach Meinung der Informanten die Arbeiter wirklich wie die Sklaven zu behandeln sind? Oder genügt dieses ,,sollen'' zur Infragestellung der Aussage?


----------



## lingpil

"Sollen" bedeutet zunächst, genau wie ich oben geschrieben haben, dass diese Behauptung von den Journalisten der Zeitung aufgestellt wurde. Mehr nicht. Wie man weiß, muss nicht alles was in der Presse erscheint stimmen.  (Ich meine damit nicht den Guardian-Bericht über Katar.) Falls sich also jemand auf eine bestimmte Zeitung beruft und den Satz mit "sollen" formuliert, empfinde ich es so, dass derjenige, der die Zeitung zitiert, seinerseits die Information (zu diesem Zeitpunkt) nicht als etwas Definitives oder Bewiesenes betrachtet, sondern noch auf eine Bestätigung wartet. Falls er nicht am Wahrheitsgehalt des Zeitungsartikels auf den er sich beruft zweifelt, wird er den Satz wohl als einfache Aussage formulieren: "...werden wie Sklaven behandelt."
Ich hoffe, dass mein obiges Wirrwarr einigermaßen verständlich ist.


----------



## ablativ

manfy said:


> Sorry, dies war eine selbstgewählte Formulierung von mir und somit vielleicht missverständlich. Prinzipiell meinte ich die Regel, die du beschrieben hast.
> 
> Obwohl, ich muss sagen, mit "eingeleiteter indirekter Rede" meine ich nicht die Nebensatzeinleitung mit "dass", sondern generell die syntaktische Markierung von indirekter Rede, egal ob durch Hauptsatz/Nebensatzgefüge oder durch Worte wie "laut/nach/zufolge/..."
> 
> Persönlich sehe ich keinen semantischen Unterschied zwischen Dans Varianten "Smith sagte, England sei..." und "Laut Smith sei England...".
> Ergo, ich sehe keinerlei logisch erklärbaren Grund, warum das eine K1 und das andere Indikativ zwingend verlangen sollte!



Nun ja, es kann natürlich jeder so sprechen, wie er es für richtig hält und sich die grammatischen Regeln ganz nach eigenem Gusto und seinem sprachlichen Empfinden sebst zusammenschustern.  Die präskripitve Grammatik kann ohnehin immer nur eine "Momentaufnahme" sein. Wenn genügend Benutzer einer Sprache Begriffe oder sprachliche Konstruktionen eigentlich regelwidrig anwenden und sich diese Anwendung über einen bestimmten Zeitraum durchsetzt, hat irgendwann die eigentlich "richtige" Anwendung zugunsten der zunächst "falschen" verloren. 

Folgt man aber den Regeln der z.Zt. geltenden Grammatik, so sind deine Aussagen schlicht unrichtig (so gerne mir das leidtut, wie man bei uns sagt ). In meinem Post weiter oben hatte ich das mit "mir unbekannte Regel" wohlwollend umschrieben, da du aber auf deinem Standpunkt beharrst, schreibe ich jetzt so, wie ich es sehe.  

Vielleicht sagt man ja sogar mit Einverständnis des Duden irgendwann mal:

_Papa, Charly hat gesagt, sein Vater hat gesagt, die Schmölders wären (sic!) auch so beknackte Weihnachtskitscher ...
_
Bis es aber so weit ist, bemühe ich mich wenigstens, einigermaßen regelkonform zu schreiben (sprechen nicht immer).


----------



## Peek

> Folgt man aber den Richtlinien der *deskriptiven* Grammatik, ...



ähm ... kleiner Einwand:
_deskriptive_ Grammatik ist eine beschreibende Grammatik ohne Sprachnormen anzugeben, sie beschreibt eine beobachtete Sprachverwendung 
du meinst sicherlich
_präskriptive_ oder _normative_ Grammatik. Dies ist eine Grammatik, die sich an ein Regelwerk hält, um eine Art "Hochsprache" zu erreichen.


----------



## ablativ

Peek said:


> ähm ... kleiner Einwand:
> _deskriptive_ Grammatik ist eine beschreibende Grammatik ohne Sprachnormen anzugeben, sie beschreibt eine beobachtete Sprachverwendung
> du meinst sicherlich
> _präskriptive_ oder _normative_ Grammatik. Dies ist eine Grammatik, die sich an ein Regelwerk hält, um eine Art "Hochsprache" zu erreichen.



Völlig richtig! Schade, dass ich meinen Beitrag nicht rechtzeitig geändert habe, denn mein Lapsus ist mir selbst bei der Durchsicht schon aufgefallen, als ich noch ein paar andere Dinge umformuliert habe, leider zu spät. Jedenfalls danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## manfy

ablativ said:


> Folgt man aber den Regeln der z.Zt. geltenden Grammatik, so sind deine Aussagen schlicht unrichtig (so gerne mir das leidtut, wie man bei uns sagt ). In meinem Post weiter oben hatte ich das mit "mir unbekannte Regel" wohlwollend umschrieben, da du aber auf deinem Standpunkt beharrst, schreibe ich jetzt so, wie ich es sehe.


Kein Problem! Eine Diskussion wird doch erst dann wirklich interessant, wenn man nicht der gleichen Meinung ist!

Ich glaube, der Knackpunkt unserer konträren Positionen liegt in der Definition von "Regel". Ich verstehe darunter eine verbindliche Regel, die eine Anwendung eines speziellen grammatischen Konstrukts erzwingt (und diese Regel müsste natürlich eine logische und nachvollziehbare Begründung haben!).
Im Gegensatz dazu steht die Stil-Richtlinie, die gewisse Anwendungen empfiehlt, entweder mit Begründung oder oft mit der "weil dies generell so angewandt wird"-Erklärung. 

Die von dir genannte "Regel" habe ich im Duden nicht gefunden, sondern nur folgende Sprachempfehlung:_"Daher gelten diese Konstruktionen als Konkurrenzformen der indirekten Rede, werden allerdings in der Regel im Indikativ formuliert"
_
​Ich lese hier weder einen Zwang von Indikativ raus, noch einen Versuch einer Begründung, warum dies so sein sollte - ergo, es ist eine Stil-Richtlinie.


----------



## ablativ

manfy said:


> Ich lese hier weder einen Zwang von Indikativ raus, noch einen Versuch einer Begründung, warum dies so sein sollte - ergo, es ist eine Stil-Richtlinie.



*Touché!* Einigen wir uns auf Stil-Richtlinie.  (und ich versuche, mich "stilrichtlinienkonform" auszudücken)

P.S. Letztens hatte ich mal ein "Touché" bekommen und wusste erst gar nicht, was damit gemeint war.


----------



## manfy

ablativ said:


> *Touché!* Einigen wir uns auf Stil-Richtlinie.  (und ich versuche, mich "stilrichtlinienkonform" auszudücken)


 Hervorragend, damit kann ich leben!
Heute morgen fand ich einen weiteren Link zu diesem Thema mit einer etwas detaillierteren Beschreibung.
Der darin vorkommende Satz "In der Fachliteratur besteht aber die Ansicht [...]" lässt darauf schließen, dass man sich auch in Fachkreisen wohl nicht vollständig einig ist. 
Dies finde ich auch gut so, da dies eine kreativere und weniger restriktive Anwendung der Sprache ermöglicht.


----------



## ablativ

Der Konjunktiv I ist und bleibt eine heikle Anglegenheit, bei dem die Meinungen teilweise stark auseinandergehen.

Ich zitiere mal aus deinem o.g. Link (GfdS):



> Durch die Verwendung des Konjunktivs in der indirekten Rede hat der Sprecher die Möglichkeit, seine Distanz zum Wiedergegebenen auszudrücken. Die Sprecherhaltung unterscheidet sich also in Sätzen wie _Er versicherte, dass er das Buch gelesen hat und Er versicherte, dass er das Buch gelesen habe: Verwendet der Sprecher den Konjunktiv, so lässt er offen, ob er die Aussage über das Lesen des Buches für wahr oder unwahr hält, verwendet er den Indikativ, so ist er von der Richtigkeit der Aussage überzeugt.
> 
> _


Und jetzt zitiere ich aus BL Deutsch für Dichter und Denker:



> _Tat­säch­lich drückt der Kon­junk­tiv 1 nie­mals aus, daß man etwas nicht genau weiß. Er kenn­zeich­net den Satz bloß als den In­halt einer Aus­sage (inner­liche oder in­halt­liche Ab­hän­gig­keit). Ob die­se Aussage wahr, mög­lich oder un­wahr ist, darüber sagt der Kon­junk­tiv 1 nichts._



Also das genaue Gegenteil!


----------



## manfy

dubitans said:


> Es handelt sich in gewisser Weise um "implizite indirekte Rede", für die der Indikativ vorgesehen ist. Hier steht nun die These im Raum, K2 könne Zweifel ausdrücken, nicht etwa weil er an die Stelle von K1 tritt - was hier nicht anwendbar ist-, sondern weil er statt des Indikativs verwendet wird (in einer Situation, in der Grammatiken offenbar den Indikativ als zwingend betrachten).
> 
> Ich schließe mich Glockenblume und manfy an. Vielleicht gibt's ja irgendwann die "K2 statt Indikativ in impliziter indirekter Rede"-Regel.


Ich hatte im letzten Jahr den Konjunktiv mal etwas genauer unter die Lupe genommen. Es ist unglaublich, wieviele Untersuchungen und Diplomarbeiten es zu diesem Thema allein gibt! Manche der Ansichten sind auch stark divergierend.

Die für mich wichtigste Erkenntnis daraus war, dass es im gesamten deutschen Sprachraum wohl wirklich leicht unterschiedliche Anwendungen des Konjunktivs gibt und dass die Rechtfertigungen der unterschiedlichen Lager auch effektiv plausibel sind.
Persönlich bin ich ein Anhänger der Theorie, dass die unterschiedlichen verb-moods in indirekter Rede die Meinung des Sprechers zu gewissem Maße widerspiegeln - ob bewusst oder unbewusst. (Indikativ = Zustimmung, K1 = formale Distanzierung zur Aussage, K2 = Zweifel an oder Ablehnung der Aussage).

Eines der Argumente des Gegenlagers, welches den Ausdruck der Sprechermeinung bestreitet oder bekämpft, ist genau dies, was du in deiner Post beschrieben hast. Nämlich die Tatsache, dass das Konzept bei jenen Verben nicht anwendbar ist, wo aus grammatischen Gründen auf Ersatzformen des K1 ausgewichen wird. 
Aus analytischer Sicht ist dies alles schön und gut und realistisch plausibel.

Sobald man aber mal als Deutschsprechender diese Anwendung von 'Sprechermeinung' im Sprachgefühl hat, lässt sich dies nicht mehr abschalten! Das Sprachzentrum im Gehirn vermittelt automatisch ein (oft unbewusstes!) Gefühl von Zustimmung/Distanzierung/Ablehnung, sobald unterschiedliche Varianten wahrgenommen werden. Je nach Kontext sind diese Aspekte unterschiedlich stark und ich bin überzeugt, dass auch die Notwendigkeit von Ausweichskonjunktiven eine Rolle dabei spielt.
Übrigens, auch Duden bestätigt die Existenz der Vermittlung von Sprechermeinung, aber ich weiß nicht, ob dies in der online Variante verfügbar ist. Es ist aber sicherlich keine verbindliche Regel, die behauptet, dass die Verb-moods so angewendet werden müssen, sondern eine Stilrichtlinie, wonach sie so angewendet werden können. 
Die Analyse, ob der Sprecher dies so gemeint hat, liegt letztendlich beim Zuhörer.

In Anbetracht all dessen, erlaubt der Duden eigentlich bereits "K2 statt Indikativ in impliziter indirekter Rede"...! Ist alles ne Frage der Auslegung!


----------



## manfy

ablativ said:


> Der Konjunktiv I ist und bleibt eine heikle Anglegenheit, bei dem die Meinungen teilweise stark auseinandergehen.


 Ich bin voll auf deiner Seite! Und ich werde auch nicht versuchen, dir deine Anwendung auszureden oder dir meine Anwendung aufzuzwängen.
Sobald ein Muttersprachler jenseits von 20 ist, ist eine grobe Veränderung der Sprachanwendung äußerst unwahrscheinlich - und meiner Meinung nach auch unnötig!

Wichtig für Deutschlerner wie auch Muttersprachler ist aber zu wissen, dass diese tatsächliche, leicht unterschiedliche Anwendung in unterschiedlichen Regionen existiert (auch wenn dies das letzte ist, das ein Deutschlerner hören will).


----------



## dubitans

ablativ said:


> Der Konjunktiv I ist und bleibt eine heikle Anglegenheit, bei dem die Meinungen teilweise stark auseinandergehen.
> 
> Ich zitiere mal aus deinem o.g. Link (GfdS):
> 
> Durch die Verwendung des Konjunktivs in der indirekten Rede hat der Sprecher die Möglichkeit, seine Distanz zum Wiedergegebenen auszudrücken. Die Sprecherhaltung unterscheidet sich also in Sätzen wie _Er versicherte, dass er das Buch gelesen hat und Er versicherte, dass er das Buch gelesen habe: Verwendet der Sprecher den Konjunktiv, so lässt er offen, ob er die Aussage über das Lesen des Buches für wahr oder unwahr hält, verwendet er den Indikativ, so ist er von der Richtigkeit der Aussage überzeugt._
> 
> Und jetzt zitiere ich aus BL Deutsch für Dichter und Denker:
> 
> _Tat­säch­lich drückt der Kon­junk­tiv 1 nie­mals aus, daß man etwas nicht genau weiß. Er kenn­zeich­net den Satz bloß als den In­halt einer Aus­sage (inner­liche oder in­halt­liche Ab­hän­gig­keit). Ob die­se Aussage wahr, mög­lich oder un­wahr ist, darüber sagt der Kon­junk­tiv 1 nichts._
> 
> 
> Also das genaue Gegenteil!




Guten Morgen!
Es mag an der Tageszeit liegen, aber ich vermag nicht zu erkennen, weshalb diese beiden Aussagen das Gegenteil voneinander ausdrücken sollen:

_Verwendet der Sprecher den Konjunktiv, so lässt er offen, ob er die Aussage [...]  für wahr oder unwahr hält _(GfdS)

_Ob die­se Aussage wahr, mög­lich oder un­wahr ist, darüber sagt der Kon­junk­tiv 1 nichts. _(BL Deutsch für Dichter und Denker)


----------



## ablativ

Guten Morgen, hier ist es nach Mitternacht, darum vor dem Zubettgehen eine kurze Antwort:

GfdS: Verwendet der Sprecher nach Einleitung mit "dass" den Indikativ, ist er von der Richtigkeit der Aussage überzeugt. Ansonsten drückt er durch den Konjunktiv seine Distanz zum Gesagten aus.

BL: Hier hat der Sprecher keine Möglichkeit, durch den Konj.1 irgendwie seine Distanz zum Wiedergegebenen auszudrücken. Der Konj. hat hier nur eine rein formelle Funktion, um sich von der direkten Rede abzugrenzen.  Direkte Rede: Indikativ; indirekte Rede: Konjunktiv.

Aber vielleicht werden die unterschiedlichen Aspekte durch den gesamten Artikel klarer.


----------



## Perseas

Guten Morgen!



dubitans said:


> In diesem Thread werden drei aufeinanderfolgende Sätze gepostet:
> 
> Satz 1: _Nach Informationen der britischen Zeitung "The Guardian" würden Arbeiter, die vor allem aus Nepal kommen, wie moderne Sklaven behandelt._
> 
> Satz 2: _Sie müssten unter unmenschlichen Bedingungen arbeiten._
> 
> Satz 3: _Vielen seien die Pässe weggenommen worden und sie würden seit Monaten nicht bezahlt._
> 
> 
> Ich halte den Konjunktiv in 2 & 3 für wohlbegründet (indirekte Rede).
> In Satz 1 erscheint er mir zweifelhaft. Geht es nur mir so?


Alle Aussagen_  << __würden... (S1)_, _müssten... (S2) und seien... & würden... (S3) >> _sind von _Nach Informationen der britischen Zeitung "The Guardian_ abgehängt; es fehlt zwar in Sätzen 2 & 3 , aber doch ist es gemeint. Also, wenn der Konjuktiv in 2 & 3 wohlbegründet ist, ist er nicht ebenso wohlbegründet in Satz 1?

Oder, wenn der K1 in Satz 1 nicht nötig wegen des _Nach Informationen..._ ist, ist er auch nicht nötig in Sätzen 2 & 3.

Das sind einige Gedanken/Mutmaßen, die mich beschäftigen.


----------



## dubitans

Perseas said:


> Alle Aussagen_ << __würden... (S1)_, _müssten... (S2) und seien... & würden... (S3) >> _sind von _Nach Informationen der britischen Zeitung "The Guardian_ abgehängt; es fehlt zwar in Sätzen 2 & 3 , aber doch ist es gemeint. Also, wenn der Konjuktiv in 2 & 3 wohlbegründet ist, ist er nicht ebenso wohlbegründet in Satz 1?
> 
> Oder, wenn der K1 in Satz 1 nicht nötig wegen des _Nach Informationen..._ ist, ist er auch nicht nötig in Sätzen 2 & 3.






Nebenbei said:


> _Laut, nach Angaben von, nach Informationen von, gemäss, seiner Ansicht/Meinung nach etc _verlangen Indiaktiv.



Und in 2 & 3 gibt's nichts dergleichen, daher K1.


----------



## dubitans

ablativ said:


> Guten Morgen, hier ist es nach Mitternacht, darum vor dem Zubettgehen eine kurze Antwort:
> 
> GfdS: Verwendet der Sprecher nach Einleitung mit "dass" den Indikativ, ist er von der Richtigkeit der Aussage überzeugt. Ansonsten drückt er durch den Konjunktiv seine Distanz zum Gesagten aus.
> 
> BL: Hier hat der Sprecher keine Möglichkeit, durch den Konj.1 irgendwie seine Distanz zum Wiedergegebenen auszudrücken. Der Konj. hat hier nur eine rein formelle Funktion, um sich von der direkten Rede abzugrenzen.  Direkte Rede: Indikativ; indirekte Rede: Konjunktiv.
> 
> Aber vielleicht werden die unterschiedlichen Aspekte durch den gesamten Artikel klarer.



Für mich ist es mit Indikativ keine echte indirekte Rede, sondern der Sprecher macht die Aussage/Meinung eines anderen Menschen (auch) zu seiner eigenen Aussage/Meinung, es ist "quasi" direkte Rede.

Es ist, als sagte er nicht 

_Er sagte_ 

sondern 

_Er sagte und ich sage auch ("Unsere Meinung ist ...")



_Besonders deutlich wird dies, wenn man sich selbst zitiert:

_
*Ich habe dir gesagt, es ist für eine Entschuldigung zu spät.*
_
ist dem Sinne nach Wiederholung der direkten Rede, also "quasi" direkte Rede. 

_*
Ich habe dir gesagt, es sei für eine Entschuldigung zu spät.

*_ist indirekte Rede.


----------



## Perseas

dubitans said:


> Und in 2 & 3 gibt's nichts dergleichen, daher K1.


Ja, in 2 & 3 gibt's nichts dergleichen, aber die Aussagen in denen kommen von derselben Quelle her wie in 1 (_Nach Informationen der britischen Zeitung "The Guardian"), _oder? Darum fragte ich mich.


----------



## ablativ

dubitans said:


> Für mich ist es mit Indikativ keine echte indirekte Rede, sondern der Sprecher macht die Aussage/Meinung eines anderen Menschen (auch) zu seiner eigenen Aussage/Meinung, es ist "quasi" direkte Rede.
> 
> Es ist, als sagte er nicht
> 
> _Er sagte_
> 
> sondern
> 
> _Er sagte und ich sage auch ("Unsere Meinung ist ...")
> 
> 
> 
> _Besonders deutlich wird dies, wenn man sich selbst zitiert:
> 
> _
> *Ich habe dir gesagt, es ist für eine Entschuldigung zu spät.*
> _
> ist dem Sinne nach Wiederholung der direkten Rede, also "quasi" direkte Rede.
> 
> _*
> Ich habe dir gesagt, es sei für eine Entschuldigung zu spät.
> 
> *_ist indirekte Rede.




Die indirekte Rede auf die eigene Person bezogen ist das beste Beispiel für die beiden unterschiedlichen Ansichten zum K1, welches ich in verschiedenen Threads hier schon mehrfach angesprochen habe.

GfdS: Da man seine eigene Aussage nicht in Zweifel stellt und nicht zu ihr in Distanz geht, verwendet man den Indikativ, und zwar so, als wäre die indirekte Aussage (oder Rede) - wie du richtig sagst - direkte Rede oder Aussage. Es ist aber keine direkte Rede, denn  sonst müsste hinter 'gesagt' ein Doppelpunkt stehen, danach Anführungsszeichen, das erste Wort in Großschreibung, am Ende des Textes Ausführungzeichen und dann ein Punkt.

BL: Es ist völlig unerheblich, ob man sich selber zitiert oder andere, ob man Zweifel an der Richtigkeit der Aussage hat oder nicht; aus rein formalen Gründen muss - und zwar immer - die indirekte Rede (wenn sie nicht mit "dass" eingeleitet wird) im K1 stehen.

Und das sind schon sehr unterschiedliche Betrachtungsweisen.


----------



## dubitans

Perfekte Erklärung. Danke, ablativ. Ich hab's kapiert.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Interessanter Thread! 



Perseas said:


> Ja, in 2 & 3 gibt's nichts dergleichen, aber die Aussagen in denen kommen von derselben Quelle her wie in 1 (_Nach Informationen der britischen Zeitung "The Guardian"), _oder? Darum fragte ich mich.


Das stimmt. Der Unterschied liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, dass man in 2 & 3 den Konjunktiv verwenden muss, damit man diese (uneingeleiteten) Sätze überhaupt als indirekte Rede erkennen kann.



ablativ said:


> GfdS: Da man seine eigene Aussage nicht in Zweifel stellt und nicht zu ihr in Distanz geht, verwendet man den Indikativ


Das sagt die GfdS doch nicht, oder? Von Zweifel ist so wie ich sehe keine Rede (zumindest direkt auf der von Dir verlinkten Seite). Stattdessen, sagt sie:


			
				GfdS said:
			
		

> Verwendet der Sprecher den Konjunktiv, so lässt er offen, ob er die Aussage [...] für wahr oder unwahr hält



Beim Originalsatz in diesem Thread geht es aber sowieso nicht direkt um den K1, sondern um eine Situation, in der man normalerweise den Indikativ verwenden würde, aber stattdessen zum K2 greift. Hier ist es meiner Meinung nach durchaus möglich, dass der Autor seinen Zweifel zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.

Just my two cents... 

Cheers
Abba


----------



## ablativ

ABBA Stanza said:


> Beim Originalsatz in diesem Thread geht es aber sowieso nicht direkt um den K1, sondern um eine Situation, in der man normalerweise den Indikativ verwenden würde, aber stattdessen zum K2 greift. Hier ist es meiner Meinung nach durchaus möglich, dass der Autor seinen Zweifel zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.



Beim Originalsatz (damit meinst du Satz Nr. 1, nicht wahr?) würde man wegen der Einleitung "nach Informationen der britischen Zeitung 'The Guardian' ..." tatsächlich normalerweise den Indikativ verwenden, das ist richtig. Aber dass hier (und übrigens auch in Satz 2 und im zweiten Teil von Satz 3 der K2 eingesetzt wurde, ist ausschließlich darin begründet, dass der K1 in diesen Fällen identisch mit dem Indikativ wäre und man daher, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, auf den K2 zurückgreift.

Satz 1: _Nach Informationen der britischen Zeitung "The Guardian" *würden* Arbeiter, die vor allem aus Nepal kommen, wie moderne Sklaven *behandelt.  *

Satz 2: Sie *müssten *unter unmenschlichen Bedingungen arbeiten.

Satz 3: Vielen* seien* die Pässe weggenommen *worden* und sie *würden* seit Monaten nicht *bezahlt.

*_Satz 1: würden behandelt (K2 Passiv). werden behandelt (Indikativ *und* K2). Würde es um *einen *Arbeiter gehen (also Singular), gäbe es keine Verwechslungsgefahr mit dem Indikativ. Dann könnte man es bei K1 belassen: *werde* (= K1, Indikativ = *wird*) behandelt. 

Analog dazu in Satz 2 _*müssten *_(statt müssen = Indikativ und K1) und in Satz 3 wieder *würden. Seien *in Satz 3 ist K1 und nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Indikativ *sind*, darum braucht man hier nicht auf den K2 (_*wäre*_) zurückzugreifen.


----------



## manfy

ABBA Stanza said:


> Das stimmt. Der Unterschied liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, dass man in 2 & 3 den Konjunktiv verwenden muss, damit man diese (uneingeleiteten) Sätze überhaupt als indirekte Rede erkennen kann.



Genau!
Rein theoretisch könnten Satz2&3 im Indikativ stehen und ein Leser könnte - eigentlich korrekterweise - annehmen, dass es sich, ebenso wie bei Satz1, um Aussagen von Guardian handelt. Die Grammatik garantiert dies jedoch nicht!
Realistisch betrachtet würden die meisten Leser Satz2&3 im Indikativ als eigene Aussage des deutschen Autors missverstehen. 

Um dies zu verhindern gibt es eine effektive Regel, die vorschreibt, dass indirekte Rede in irgendeiner Form markiert sein muss. Entweder durch Konjunktiv oder durch Haupt/Nebensatzgefüge mit einleitender Phrase (er sagt/meint/versichert/etc.) oder auch sonstigen einleitenden oder weiterführenden Floskeln (Weiters,.../Außerdem,.../Zusätzlich,...).
Jedoch Vorsicht bei weiterführenden Floskeln, denn anschließender Indikativ könnte manchmal trotzdem missverstanden werden. In diesem Fall sollte die darauffolgende indirekte Rede ebenso durch Konjunktiv markiert werden. (Zeitungen und offizielle Medien tun dies immer so, schon allein aus rechtlichen Gründen.)

Ich verstehe nun die Verwirrung von Perseas sehr gut wenn er sagt: Satz1 ist eine Aussage von Guardian und hier soll ich Indikativ verwenden müssen aber bei Satz2+3, ebenso Aussagen von Guardian, wird mir Konjunktiv aufgezwungen!?!

Perseas, du hast vollkommen recht! Es ist grammatischer Nonsense und absolut unlogisch.
Aus diesem Grund sind wohl ein paar übereifrige Linguistikstudenten irgendwann mal auf die Idee gekommen: "Gut, dann nennen wir das erste Gefüge nicht indirekte Rede sondern irgendwas anderes." - und schon war die Welt des Deutschgrammatik-Regelwerks wieder heile.

Wenn man Satz1 aus pragmatischer Sicht betrachtet, so ist es die Wiedergabe einer Aussage eines Dritten, ergo: indirekte Rede. 
Die tatsächliche, historische Anwendung der Phrase laut/gemäß/zufolge XY hat sich wohl als Indikativanwendung entwickelt und Linguisten wollten dies nicht verändern (und ich bin mir sicher, dass es viele gute Gründe gibt dies beizubehalten - aber, wie immer, gibt es sicherlich Gegner mit guten Gründen, warum dies verändert werden sollte.) 
Wie dem auch sei, die Indikativ-Verfechter haben gewonnen und deshalb gibt es nun einen eigenen Namen für dieses Gefüge, nämlich "Quellenangaben mit laut/zufolge/nach/etc." und die dazugehörige Stilrichtlinie "dieses Gefüge wird in der Regel mit Indikativ formuliert". 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: "Es is' halt so!"
Das schöne an derartigen Stilrichtlinien ist jedoch, du kannst sie gut und gerne ignorieren, wenn du dies in deiner eigenen Anwendung rechfertigen kannst und dies ist dir auch erlaubt, solange es dadurch nicht zu groben Missverständnissen kommt. Ergo, Anwendung von Konjunktiv 1 oder 2 in Satz 1 mag für manche Leser sonderbar klingen (weil sie eben Indikativ gewohnt sind), die gesamte Satzaussage verändert sich dadurch jedoch kaum und jeder Muttersprachler würde denn Satz korrekt verstehen.

-----------------
crossed with ablativ; Aber er behandelt eh ein anderes Thema und ich stimme seinen Aussagen zu.


----------



## Perseas

Danke sehr für die ausführliche Erklärung, manfy! Danke sehr, ABBA Stanza!


----------

